# FR: venir de + infinitif + expression de temps



## VanOo

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette discussion a été déplacée vers son propre fil à partir de celle-ci.



dingenc said:


> Ce soir, nous venons de manger de la pizza.


Et tu ne peux pas non plus dire "Ce soir, nous venons". Si tu précises un moment passé, alors il faut utiliser le passé.

"Ce soir nous avons mangé une pizza. […]"

"Nous venons de manger une pizza. […]"


----------



## Fred_C

Je suis d’accord avec ça. Mais «Ce soir» ne précise pas forcément un moment passé. Si on est encore le soir, «ce soir» est équivalent à «maintenant».
Vous partez du principe que «ce soir» signifie «quand il était plus tôt dans la soirée». Ce n’est pas toujours le cas.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

> Si on est encore le soir, «ce soir» est équivalent à «maintenant». Vous partez du principe que «ce soir» signifie «quand il était plus tôt dans la soirée». Ce n’est pas toujours le cas.


Si c'est encore le soir, on utilisera pas un passé récent, mais un présent. Si on parle du soir qui va venir, on utilisera un futur simple (ou proche)
_Ce soir, nous mangeons...
Ce soir, nous mangerons/allons manger..._

Mais, quoi qu'il en soit, on ne peut pas dire "Ce soir, nous venons de manger", peu importe à quel moment de la journée on dit cette phrase.


----------



## lucas-sp

Of course it would be possible to say "Cette soir, nous venions de manger..." (or even "ce soir," if you were discussing events earlier in the day).

I agree with most everyone that "Ce soir, nous venons de..." would be difficult to say. Would it be possible to get away with that formula in a diary? It seems like a kind of "narration in real time" of one's own life.


----------



## Oddmania

lucas-sp said:


> Of course it would be possible to say "Cette soir, nous venions de manger..." (or even "ce soir," if you were discussing events earlier in the day).
> 
> I agree with most everyone that "Ce soir, nous venons de..." would be difficult to say. Would it be possible to get away with that formula in a diary? It seems like a kind of "narration in real time" of one's own life.



Now you come to mention it, it wouldn't sound that uncommon in a diary. I can picture it. However, I'm afraid I have to disagree about _Cette pizza vient d'être chaude il y a deux minutes._ It sounds as awkward as Dingenc's _Elle vient d'être délicieuse_. Would you really say in English _This pizza has just been warm two minutes ago_ ? Here, you mean it used to be warm, so the Imparfait tense seems to be the easiest solution :_ Elle était chaude il y a deux minutes._


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

No, in a diary we'll write "Ce soir, on a mangé"

P.S. : "soir" is masculine, so it is "ce soir" and not "cette soir"


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Ce soir-*l**à*, nous venions de manger....

_Ce soir..._ tout court m'a l'air étrange.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Et vous avez raison, c'est très étrange.


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne vois pas trop en quoi un marqueur de temps viendrait changer quoi que ce soit. On peut très bien dire, par exemple, _Il vient de partir il y a deux minutes._


----------



## lucas-sp

Oh golly. Bad work in my post, sorry. I meant to say "ce soir-là," and not "cette soir." Inattention...

I agree with you, Oddmania. I was probably pushing a bit. We would  obviously say in English "It was just hot two minutes ago!" In French, I  would naturally express this as "Elle était chaude il y a deux minutes  !" and not in the passé récent. I guess I was thinking of a situation in  which, if I had just put the pizza down and left the room to return a  few minutes later, I would want to emphasize not that the pizza _had been _hot, but that it _was just_ hot. Obviously the imperfect can do this, so why press for the passé récent?

My diary suggestion was something like: "Ce soir, nous venons de manger. Je profite d'un instant libre pour écrire les pensées qui me sont venues pendant le repas. Mais il faut que je descende encore en dix minutes pour jouer aux billiards avec le Colonel." 

If we _just_ ate, and I'm taking a brief time-out to write in my journal, _while_ the evening is still advancing, could we get away with the passé récent? This is what I meant by "narration in real life." And I also agree that the situation is so far-fetched as to be almost irrelevant in terms of what might actually be said/written in the real world.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Oddmania said:


> Je ne vois pas trop en quoi un marqueur de temps viendrait changer quoi que ce soit. On peut très bien dire, par exemple, _Il vient de partir il y a deux minutes._



Je ne suis pas d'accord, car si on peut dire "deux minutes", on peut très bien dire "une heure", "un mois", "dix ans"... et _Il vient de partir il y a dix ans_ est très étrange. Certes, ça choque moins avec "deux minutes", mais le temps employé ne me convient pas du tout. Il vaut beaucoup mieux dire _Il *est parti* il y a deux minutes_.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, car si on peut dire "deux minutes", on peut très bien dire "une heure", "un mois", "dix ans"... et _Il vient de partir il y a dix ans_ est très étrange. Certes, ça choque moins avec "deux minutes", mais le temps employé ne me convient pas du tout. Il vaut beaucoup mieux dire _Il *est parti* il y a deux minutes_.



Je suis entièrement d'accord.


----------



## CapnPrep

[…]

As for _venir de _+ _il y a_, many many authors have no problem with it:

Je te fais remarquer que je viens de le faire, il y a dix minutes. (Monferrand) 
Altesse, des messagers que vous avez envoyés viennent d'arriver il y a une heure. (Koltès) 
Il serait injuste de ne pas faire état de l'effort qui vient d'être fourni, il y a quelques jours ou quelques semaines, par la paysannerie française. (Mendès-France) 
je suis plus aguerri que vous, remarqua-t-il, et j' ai en outre à vous louer de l' attitude sage, ferme et courageuse que vous venez d' avoir il y a un instant. (Billy) 
eh bien, on ne le dirait pas, à en juger par ce que tu viens de me demander il y a cinq minutes ! (Bourdet) 
Ce qui vient de se passer il y a un moment pouvait être prévu, prédit à coup sûr. (Bernanos) 
le pauvre Amanien vient de mourir, il y a une heure (Proust) 
… 
The argument that _il y a une heure, un instant_ is inappropriate because you can't replace it with _il y a dix ans, une éternité_ does not seem valid to me.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Pour moi, l'ajout d'une virgule fait toute la différence.

Je viens de le faire il y a dix minutes 
Je viens de le faire*, *il y a dix minutes


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est le contraire : seule la version sans virgule est naturelle, tandis que celle avec virgule me semble excessivement hachée.

_Je viens de le faire il y a dix minutes._ 
_Je viens de le faire*,* il y a dix minutes._ 

Mais bien sûr, je ne dirais pas non plus : _Il vient de partir il y a dix ans_.  (avec ou sans virgule)


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Personnellement, quand je dis cette phrase, virgule ou pas, je n'arrive à la prononcer sans faire une très (très, très...) courte pause entre "Je viens de le faire" et "il y a dix minutes". Car sans la virgule, la phrase sonne bizarrement, je trouve.


----------



## CapnPrep

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Pour moi, l'ajout d'une virgule fait toute la différence.
> 
> Je viens de le faire il y a dix minutes
> Je viens de le faire*, *il y a dix minutes


Oui, certainement. Toujours est-il qu'on peut difficilement dire _Je viens de le faire, il y a dix ans_, avec la virgule. Que reste-t-il donc de cet argument : « si on peut dire "deux minutes", on peut très bien dire "une heure", "un mois", "dix ans"... » ?

As-tu sous la main une référence (dictionnaire, manuel de grammaire, enquête linguistique) qui signale une incompatibilité du passé récent/proche _venir de _avec les expressions temporelles en _il y a_ ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

CapnPrep said:


> As-tu sous la main une référence (dictionnaire, manuel de grammaire, enquête linguistique) qui signale une incompatibilité du passé récent/proche _venir de _avec les expressions temporelles en _il y a_ ?



La phrase "Je viens de le faire il y a dix ans" n'est-elle pas une preuve assez parlante de cette incompatibilité ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, puisque vous semblez accepter _Je viens de le faire*,* il y a dix minutes_ mais que vous rejetez _Je viens de le faire*,* il y a dix ans_, votre argument ne tient pas.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas parce que l'un des compléments de temps serait possible et l'autre non que le tour serait impossible ou incorrect. C'est avant tout une question de bon sens.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Regardez bien ce que j'ai écrit. Je n'accepte que la version avec la virgule. Pour reprendre l'exemple du départ "Il vient de partir il y a deux minutes" me semble plus correct avec une virgule. Si on met la virgule, "il y a [X temps]" devient une précision.

Et puis, si on pose la question dont la réponse est "Il vient de partir il y a deux minutes", on aurait "Quand vient-il de partir ?", ce qui, vous en conviendrez, n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Par contre, à la question "Quand est-il parti ?", on peut répondre soit "Il est parti il y a deux minutes" (comme je le proposais plus haut dans le fil), soit "Il vient de partir" + la précision qui n'était pas demandée, et qui viendrait après une virgule, "il y a deux minutes".


----------



## CapnPrep

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Et puis, si on pose la question dont la réponse est "Il vient de partir il y a deux minutes", on aurait "Quand vient-il de partir ?", ce qui, vous en conviendrez, n'a pas beaucoup de sens.


Je conviens qu'on n'emploiera pas _venir de _avec l'interrogatif _quand_. Mais cela vaut uniquement pour l'interrogatif _quand_, et non pour toute expression temporelle imaginable… Acceptes-tu _Il vient *juste/tout juste/à peine* de partir_ ? _Il vient de partir *à l'instant*_ ? Si oui, quelle question faudrait-il poser pour avoir ces phrases en réponse ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Je ne vois que "Quand est-il parti ?" Mais je n'ai aucun problème avec l'expression "venir de", mais avec le "il y a" qui suit directement.


----------



## CapnPrep

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Mais je n'ai aucun problème avec l'expression "venir de", mais avec le "il y a" qui suit directement.


Et rien ne t'oblige à employer cette construction. Mais les arguments que tu as présentés pour démontrer une incompatibilité logique ou grammaticale ne sont pas convaincants.


----------



## tilt

Je vais apporter mon grain de sel à l'eau du moulin de The Broken Rib Inn... 
Pour moi aussi, la virgule est de mise ici.

_Venir de _et _il y a _ont la même rôle dans la phrase ; ils apportent le même type d'information. Le second n'est donc qu'une précision, un renforcement du premier, comme une apposition. Écrire la phrase sans inscrire la virgule, ou la dire sans marquer celle-ci, me paraît alors fort peu naturel.


----------



## Mauricet

Entièrement d'accord avec CapnPrep :





> As for _venir de _+ _il y a_, many many authors have no problem with it:
> 
> 
> Je te fais remarquer que je viens de le faire, il y a dix minutes. (Monferrand)
> Altesse, des messagers que vous avez envoyés viennent d'arriver il y a une heure. (Koltès)
> Il  serait injuste de ne pas faire état de l'effort qui vient d'être  fourni, il y a quelques jours ou quelques semaines, par la paysannerie  française. (Mendès-France)
> je suis plus aguerri que  vous, remarqua-t-il, et j' ai en outre à vous louer de l' attitude sage,  ferme et courageuse que vous venez d' avoir il y a un instant. (Billy)
> eh bien, on ne le dirait pas, à en juger par ce que tu viens de me demander il y a cinq minutes ! (Bourdet)
> Ce qui vient de se passer il y a un moment pouvait être prévu, prédit à coup sûr. (Bernanos)
> le pauvre Amanien vient de mourir, il y a une heure (Proust)
> …
> 
> The argument that _il y a une heure, un instant_ is inappropriate because you can't replace it with _il y a dix ans, une éternité_ does not seem valid to me.


Toutes ces formes sont possibles, avec ou sans virgule, et remarquez que la précision (s'il y a une virgule) ou la redondance (s'il n'y en a pas) introduite par _il y a_ n'est jamais en contradiction logique avec le passé *récent* impliqué par _venir de_ : condition que viole le remplacement de _une heure / un instant_ par _dix ans / une éternité_ (sauf bien sûr si _dix ans_ représente une durée brève dans le contexte, par exemple en géologie).


----------

